# H υπερβολική λήψη ασβεστίου προκαλεί οστεοπόρωση



## Ambrose (Apr 1, 2009)

Ένα εναλλακτικό άρθρο για κάτι που ακούγεται εδώ και καιρό. Πώς η υπερβολική λήψη γαλακτοκομικών και ασβεστίου μπορεί να ευθύνεται για την οστεοπόρωση.

http://babyreference.com/MilkingYourBones.htm
http://www.4.waisays.com/ExcessiveCalcium.htm

Κι εδώ άλλο ένα για τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει η κατανάλωση αγελαδινού γάλακτος (λακτόζη, αντιβιοτικά, καρκινογόνες ορμόνες) στην υγεία:

http://agriculturesociety.wordpress...onsumption-of-milk-is-harmful-to-your-health/


----------



## Elsa (Apr 1, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τέτοια πάσα να πάει χαμένη! :)
Οι (αυστηροί) χορτοφάγοι, οι vegans δηλαδή, τα λένε χρόοονια τώρα, αλλά...είναι πολλά τα λεφτά! Υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία και μελέτες:

Εδώ ένα πολύ επεξηγηματικό pdf από την Vegan Society, εδώ μια μελέτη που λέει οτι οι vegans έχουν μεγαλύτερη οστική πυκνότητα από τους παμφάγους και ένα άρθρο με τίτλο Osteoporosis drugs offer little help compared to vegan nutrition.

Από το site της Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM),
*Understanding the Problems with Dairy Products*
_Milk is touted for preventing osteoporosis, yet clinical research shows otherwise. The Harvard Nurses’ Health Study,1 which followed more than 75,000 women for 12 years, showed no protective effect of increased milk consumption on fracture risk. In fact, increased intake of calcium from dairy products was associated with a higher fracture risk. An Australian study2 showed the same results. Additionally, other studies3-4 have also found no protective effect of dairy calcium on bone. You can decrease your risk of osteoporosis by reducing sodium and animal protein intake in the diet,5-7 increasing intake of fruits and vegetables,8 exercising,9 and ensuring adequate calcium intake from plant foods such as leafy green vegetables and beans, as well as calcium-fortified products such as breakfast cereals and juices._

Και βέβαια, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με το γάλα αλλά με όλες τις ζωικές πρωτεΐνες.


----------

